# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  utorak, 27.02.07. Potrosacki Kod HRT1

## leonisa

Emily, leonisa i Lea

----------


## Riana

to je u 16 i nešto?

----------


## leonisa

da, zaboravih napisat, u 16:00 HRT1
(tako pise na teletextu)

----------


## Foška

joooj, baš se veselim da ću vidjeti curicu koja ima leeeegendarni pogled i izraz lica u tvom avataru 8)
(a nisam baš tip koji se pali automatski na sve bebače)

----------


## Riana

> da, zaboravih napisat, u 16:00 HRT1
> (tako pise na teletextu)


znači moram juriti s posla.

ne znaš koji po redu bude tvoj prilog i kak se zove?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Gledat ću i snimati! :D   :Heart:

----------


## aries24

pa ćeš opet u roku odmah staviti na ju bi to za one nesretnike koji ne budu gledali   :Razz:

----------


## anjica

> pa ćeš opet u roku odmah staviti na ju bi to za one nesretnike koji ne budu gledali


  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

Foška   :Laughing:  

Luna super!!!! (prvom prilikom primopredaja  :Grin:  )

----------


## cucule

Curke, vi ste prve   :Wink:

----------


## anjica

podižem malo
počinje za nekih sat i pol  :Smile:

----------


## Irchi

Daj još jednom digni prije nego počne jer obavezno zaboravim   :Smile:  .

----------


## leonisa

> Daj još jednom digni prije nego počne jer obavezno zaboravim   .


ccccc mi smo skoro otisle u setnju. umalo da sam i ja zaboravila  :Laughing:

----------


## Irchi

> Irchi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Daj još jednom digni prije nego počne jer obavezno zaboravim   .
> 
> 
> ccccc mi smo skoro otisle u setnju. umalo da sam i ja zaboravila


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   8)

----------


## Riana

meni će MM snimiti...

----------


## anjica

još pola sata  :Wink:

----------


## mamuška

ajde jutjubajte pliz   :Trep trep:

----------


## anjica

luna je rekla snimati, pa će valjda ona jutjubajti

----------


## Foška

ako ste uz brzu internetsku vezu, HRT ima prijenos programa uzivo (ako ova emisija nije kodirana  :/ )

----------


## mamuška

*Foška* hvala  :Naklon:

----------


## Irchi

hop  :D

----------


## Foška

aaaaaaaaaaaa, slatkis mali kako papa bananicu!!

----------


## Vrijeska

SZO  preporuča dojenje do 6. mj bebinog života   :Rolling Eyes:  

nedostaje im riječ isključivo ili kakav nastavak...

----------


## koalica

Jao što mi je Leica slatka, ono kad je sjedila i mamicu vukla za rukav   :Smile:   A Leonisa tebe nisam uopće zamišljla takvu   :Kiss:   Samo mi je moja urlikala pa nisam sve uspjela čut   :Grin:

----------


## Irchi

Gledali   :Love:  . Uputila sam Tina da uči od Leice kako se jede banana   :Grin:  .

----------


## aries24

meni nestalo struje u po priloga   :Rolling Eyes:  

al ono što sam vidila bilo je super 

za ostatak čekam jubito

----------


## mamuška

mama i kćer imaju iste oči!!! crne, pronicave...
meni je usred priloga se stilto prijenos (gledala prek interneta) tak da nisam dobro vidla, a čula uopće, ono kad malena jede .  :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

> SZO  preporuča dojenje do 6. mj bebinog života   
> 
> nedostaje im riječ isključivo ili kakav nastavak...


ma joj...ispalo je da je sve u skladu s pravilnikom, sta god na njima pisalo...
izrezana sam masno, ali je vecina toga sto sam htjela reci pokrivena komentarima. 
Emily je bila odlicna!!
zao mi je sto nije stavila moj odgovor na pitanje kako agresivan marketing djeluje na dojenje  :Sad: 
ova "nova" frizura nikak da izraste..grozno! Lea je bila fascinirana mikrofonom!

----------


## Školjkica

super ste bili

----------


## anjica

Lea je preslatka  :Love:  
a leonisa i emily su bile super

----------


## Luna Rocco

Cure, bile ste odlične, Kaleb vam je cijelo vrijeme pljeskao! 8) 

Leica, ah, snahica moja...Divna je.  :Heart:

----------


## Nika

ja fulala, bas mi zao.

----------


## oka

Mene mama pozvala, kaže: "Dođi, Rode su ti na Tv"   :Smile:  
Bile ste super, a Lea je medena!   :Heart:

----------


## miha

> Cure, bile ste odlične, Kaleb vam je cijelo vrijeme pljeskao! 8)


čekamo jubitu...  :Cekam:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, bile ste odlične, Kaleb vam je cijelo vrijeme pljeskao! 8)
> 
> 
> čekamo jubitu...


Pih, pa još nije prošao niti jedan dan od priloga.  :Laughing:

----------


## Irchi

:Laughing:

----------


## buby

ja fulala ko velika  :Embarassed:  
čekamo luna  :Cekam:   :Wink:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Ja samo vidjela krajem oka, a čula nisam ništa jer su Vanja i njena prijateljica trčale po stanu i vrištale.
Tko je Aleksandra, a tko Emina (emily)?

----------


## Riana

Ja ogdledala. Bile ste super, cure, i Leonisa i Emily!
ona u labosu ili gdje već, totalno je pokvarila cijeli prilog, 'sve je u okviru zakona!', bez veze...

Djevojčica Lea je pravi slatki medek!  :Kiss:  
(ima talenta za tv 8) )
 :Heart:

----------


## Andora

prilog?

----------


## roko006

ja nisam uspjela pogledati, dajte jubitu!!!

----------


## leonisa

ak se Luna smiluje   :Grin:

----------


## Foška

super ste bile! mala di sjedi na kauču pored tebe je baš fora ispala.
a, ljudi, kuhinjaaaa, ko u salonu, sve uredno, da vidiš moje pretrpane kredence

MM skočio da nije istina da piše na kašicama s govedinom da idu od 5. meseca   :Rolling Eyes: , da teta samo negativistički potpaljuje prilog

----------


## leonisa

hahahah bilo je spremanje kad sam skuzila da dolazi TV. i dobro da sam sredila kuhinju jer su me trazili da "demonstriram kuhanje Leinog rucka".

svasta pise na etiketama. npr. na pojedinim zitaricama pise da se s 4mj. radi sa vodom ili adaptiranim, a od 6. sa kravljim mlijekom :shock: 
samo sto je ispalo da je to u skladu sa zakonom, a mene zanima sta stvarno postoji zakon u kojem pise "brokula od 7. mjeseca" npr. mislim, cemu tablica dohrane kada po zakonu djetetu mozes davati sve i svasta vec sa 5mj.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Vodenjak

Gledala sam na poslu, al' mi je blokao ton nakon dva sekunda. Lea je preslatka, kako je samo porasla  :Heart:

----------


## koalica

Ma trebalo bi raditi što više priloga ovakvih i sličnih da se malo popravi svijest i da se nove mame educiraju. Jer istina je da žena nema gdje saznati prave informacije i onda gleda te bočice na kojima piše od 4mj. i vjeruje da je to onda i dobro i najbolje. Ipak tv svi gledaju i ako bude više takvih priloga mislim da će se i opća svijest o tome početi mijenjati. 
Meni je npr. mm donio sok od jabuke jer na njemu piše od 4mj. i sad se čudom čudi zašto ja to neću dati Niki kad na njemu piše da može. Dakle, to je to - pučanstvu fali pravih informacija.

----------


## irena2

cure bile ste super...odličan prilog  :Kiss:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> ak se Luna smiluje


Oko 15.4. stavljam prilog.  :Grin:  

Zafrkavam se (uopće ne bum poletil). Stavila bih odmah da znam. Ovako, pogađate, opet čekamo mog sustanara, priležnika, oca djeteta.  :Razz:

----------


## mendula

> Zafrkavam se (uopće ne bum poletil).


  :Laughing:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Tko čeka, taj dočeka 8) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh8dvIryrHM

----------


## bubimira

cure odlične ste bile 

a slatka les na kauču...  :Heart:

----------


## bubimira

les=lea
kasno je, idem spat

----------


## roko006

Leica   :Heart:  
Super ste bile. Lijepa vam je kuhinja

----------


## leonisa

> Tko čeka, taj dočeka 8) 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh8dvIryrHM


wow!!  :Bouncing:   :Naklon:  

(zaboravih ti reci...jel mi sprzis :treptrep :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tko čeka, taj dočeka 8) 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh8dvIryrHM
> 
> 
> wow!!   
> ...


Hau jes nou.  :Smile:

----------


## summer

Joj, prekrasne ste bile   :Heart:  

Malo me je nervirala ona kojoj je sve po pravilniku, ali prilog mi se bas svidio.

----------


## leonisa

je, ali ja je nisam tako skuzila...mislim da je ona odgovarala na to "roditelji su zbunjeni", na dobne skupine, ne na sastav, kao, pa mora pisat 4, 5, 9, god. jer je pravilnik takav. a ja sumnjam da zakon sadrzi odredbu brokula od 5.mj. grasak od 6....itd

----------


## Andora

leonisa - super frizura

a malena je mrak!  8)

----------


## dorotea24

Napokon sam vidjela kako Emily izgleda...spojila ton sa slikom  :Kiss:  

a mala Lea je preslatka  :Heart:

----------

